

Cassandra 0.8.0 has been released - dmuino
http://cassandra.apache.org/download/

======
jhawk28
They fixed the driver issue by adding "CQL". The new interface should be
simpler for people to pick up and understand since it is similar to SQL. Some
slides on CQL: [http://www.slideshare.net/shotaz/cql-cassandra-query-
languag...](http://www.slideshare.net/shotaz/cql-cassandra-query-language)

------
frankwiles
Would be nice if their release notes were somewhere easily found. Nothing on
the download page. Google searching doesn't even find it easily.

~~~
dmuino
The email announcing the release has some high level information:

[http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/cassandra-user/2011...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/cassandra-
user/201106.mbox/raw/%3C1307057809.11384.40.camel@erebus.lan%3E)

The complete list of changes:

[https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0....](https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0.8.0/CHANGES.txt)

------
tnc
Thumbs up for the counter feature:

"Cassandra also has distributed counters now. With counters, you can count
stuff, and counting stuff rocks."

